# Sora or Tiagra 9 speed triple shifters



## rich p (1 Sep 2019)

Reasonable nick obvs


----------



## walkman-man (23 Oct 2019)

I have a pair, although I'll have to check if they're Tiagra or 105. But are you still looking?


----------



## Steve T (23 Dec 2019)

I've got a pair of 105 (55100 triple 9 speed shifters cosmetically not great but they work absolutely fine. £30 posted if you want them?


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2020)

Steve T said:


> I've got a pair of 105 (55100 triple 9 speed shifters cosmetically not great but they work absolutely fine. £30 posted if you want them?


Somehow missed your reply Steve. Are they still available?


----------



## Steve T (1 Feb 2020)

Yes think they are in my shed gathering dust. I'll check tomorrow - let me know your address by PM and we can sort out delivery and payment.


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2020)

Steve T said:


> Yes think they are in my shed gathering dust. I'll check tomorrow - let me know your address by PM and we can sort out delivery and payment.


----------



## Roger Longbottom (1 Feb 2020)

W


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I have some Sora, they are in the For Sale section about a week back.


@DCBassman is looking too
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/3x9-shimano-brifters.257012/


----------



## DCBassman (1 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> @DCBassman is looking too
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/3x9-shimano-brifters.257012/


Roger's are 3x8 though...


----------



## Roger Longbottom (1 Feb 2020)

W


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Roger's are 3x8 though...


Ah he’s posted on a 3x9 thread
There’s a bid on the ebay ones now


----------



## DCBassman (2 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Ah he’s posted on a 3x9 thread
> There’s a bid on the ebay ones now


My bid!


----------



## DCBassman (2 Feb 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Well spotted, got a bit confused between bikes there, perhaps you can have too many 😕😕


Too many bikes, ha, what a notion!

Sadly, the reality, and part of the reason for going back to drops is that the bike will take up less room indoors, when storage becomes a problem in the near future.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Ah he’s posted on a 3x9 thread
> There’s a bid on the ebay ones now


Got 'em.


----------

